
Show HN: Covet – I launched an iOS app that displays luxury real estate listings - eric_dougherty
https://covetrealestate.app
======
wonder_er
Wow.

I just hopped over to "show HN" for pretty much the first time ever, and this
happened to be the first entry I opened up.

I've got a tiny little app I made that I was planning on posting sometime, but
it is _nothing_ compared to Covet app.

Eric. This is a pretty impressive looking accomplishment for a single person.

Maybe I'm totally mis-calibrated on what a single individual can do, but this
looks great!

I'm an android user, so cannot actually check out the app, but the landing
page looks

